# Obscure movies that you love



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a thread for movies that you love, but not as many people know about.

I have plenty(I mean, how many pple know about Takashi Miike, Lucio Fulci, Dario Argento and Mario Bava?), but I'd say the top 3 are probably

1) Rabid Dogs(Also known as "Kidnapped"): Mario Bava is an awesome director. Out of all the movies I've seen of his, his ratings go

1.5/4- 1
2/4- 3(one was a re-edited version of a 3/4 star movie)
2.5/4- 1
3/4- 5
3.5/4- 5(I think)

So I really love this dude, but his best movie is "Rabid Dogs", which easily warrants a 4/4 star rating. It's a "On the road" thriller about a group of Bank Robbers who are forced to hold a woman, a man and his son hostage while driving to a meeting place. The suspense is very Hitchcockian and the villains are both charming, witty and evil. But they get to show their human side as well. It also has an awesome twist. Part of the delight here is that it's completely unlike Bava's usual stuff, which usually relies on gothic locations and wierd lighting.

2) Lizard in Womans Skin: Directed by Lucio Fulci, whose made some of the worst movies ever, as well as some of my favorites. This one is cool because in contrast to most of his films, this one has a plot. It's about a woman who has dreams of murdering this woman(these scenes are REALLY surreal), and then the woman ends up dead, the woman becomes a suspect. It's a very interesting giallo with one of my favorite endings of all time. It's pretty surprising, and wraps itself up tightly. I'd rate it either a 3.5/4 or a 4/4.

1) Jigoku: The number one movie that I wish more people would see gets a 3.5/4 Star rating. It's about a man who accidently runs over some guy in his car and his friend(who is with him) forces him to flee. This ruins his life, leading to the deaths of everyone around him, leading up to his own death, leading to his time in hell. Yes, I spoiled it, as this movie has the hell gimmick which basically spoils everything......the scenes in hell are amazing, showcasing graphic violence(this came out in 1960, when everyone was bitching about the violence in "Psycho"!), superb locations and haunting lighting.

So Rabid Dogs, Lizard in Womans Skin and Jigoku are my favorite obscure movies.......what are yours?


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2009)

You mean like films that no one really knows about?

Then Following. I only know that Vono has seen it, and not many others.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2009)

TDK TDK TDK! I love Heath Ledger!! WAHOOOOOOOO!!!


I mean... I'll have to check those movies out. Especially the last one, it seems awesome.

As for me, I really enjoyed _Sword of Doom_. I don't know if that's obscure enough though. 

I used to watch a lot of cool, obscure short films and indie films, too. I just can't remember the names of them.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2009)

I liked Wristcutters: A Love Story back when it was playing like nowhere, though I don't know anyone that's seen that movie.  I also really liked Medicine for Melancholy


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> TDK TDK TDK! I love Heath Ledger!! WAHOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> I mean... I'll have to check those movies out. Especially the last one, it seems awesome.
> ...



All of the ones I listed I believe are on netflix. If you see them, tell me what you think.

I'd say Sword of Doom counts, since not as many people in the west have seen it. I saw that awhile back(I think it WAS my first netflix movie) and it didn't do too much for me. However, remembering it, I think I'd like it alot more if I watched it again. Can't go wrong with Tatsuya Nakadai and Toshiro Mifune in the same movie.

Which brings me to another one, "Hell in the Pacific": Directed by the guy who gave us "Deliverance" and "Exorcist 2"(errr), Toshiro Mifune and Lee Marvin are two WW2 soldiers(one Japanese, one American) who crash land on a deserted island and realize that they have to work together to survive. Brilliantly directed, acted and all around interesting. Wish they changed the ending though........very anti-climactic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2009)

Elijah Snow said:


> I liked Wristcutters: A Love Story back when it was playing like nowhere, though I don't know anyone that's seen that movie. I also really liked Medicine for Melancholy


 I saw the Wristcutters thing. That was an awesome movie. I will second this movie. 


MartialHorror said:


> All of the ones I listed I believe are on netflix. If you see them, tell me what you think.
> 
> I'd say Sword of Doom counts, since not as many people in the west have seen it. I saw that awhile back(I think it WAS my first netflix movie) and it didn't do too much for me. However, remembering it, I think I'd like it alot more if I watched it again. Can't go wrong with Tatsuya Nakadai and Toshiro Mifune in the same movie.
> 
> Which brings me to another one, "Hell in the Pacific": Directed by the guy who gave us "Deliverance" and "Exorcist 2"(errr), Toshiro Mifune and Lee Marvin are two WW2 soldiers(one Japanese, one American) who crash land on a deserted island and realize that they have to work together to survive. Brilliantly directed, acted and all around interesting. Wish they changed the ending though........very anti-climactic.


 I actually have seen Hell in the Pacific as well, and I really enjoyed that. I saw the official and alternate ending to that, and, honestly, neither of them are that great but they get a point across. 

I'll try to see if I can find them online somewhere as I don't have a Netflix account anymore. I'm too poor.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 3, 2009)

When I was younger (13-16) I used to love old Italian horror movies & chinese kung fu movies or Japanese yakuza films. Now I rarely watch as many movies as I used to but sometimes I can still put on maybe some Sonny Chiba flick or Fist of the White Lotus. Though I have really lost my intresse in the splatter movies and all the giallos.

But let me tell ya the perfect ingredients for a good night is some nice weed,soda and food and ofcourse some Shaw brother movies or some old one with Chow Yun Fat!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2009)

Kiru is another rare samurai movie with Tatsuya Nakadai. The plot is somewhat of a rip off "Yojimbo", but it's still very fun(I actually prefer it to Yojimbo). Nakadai actually plays a funny hero who I barely recognized.

Other movies to look out for on the horror scale are the hammer Frankenstein movies, beginning with "The Curse of Frankenstein".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2009)

Broken Blossoms.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 3, 2009)

Elijah Snow said:


> I liked Wristcutters: A Love Story back when it was playing like nowhere, though I don't know anyone that's seen that movie.  I also really liked Medicine for Melancholy



Wristcutters.............what the fffff


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 3, 2009)

Dog Soldiers. 

A British movie about a group of special forces soldiers out on a training mission in the wilds - and all they really want to do is watch the England vs Germany match. 

Anyhow while out training they run into a pack of werewolves. 

I know from this description it doesn't sound like much, in fact it sounds like a pretty typical trashy horror, but it really isn't. They lace the whole thing with some jet black dark humour and breathtaking crowning moments of awesome. A special forces soldier getting into a fistfight with a werewolf is still one of the coolest things i have ever seen.

Even the miserable bastards over at Rotten Tomatoes gave it a 79%

You can watch the whole movie on Youtube here if you want.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2009)

...Dog Soldiers?

Yea, that does sound like a dumb trashy horror. But heck, I'll rent it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2009)

Dog Soldiers isn't THAT obscure. Most horror fans know about it....


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2009)

I never heard of it. 

Not a horror fan...but still.


----------



## illusion (Mar 3, 2009)

Once Were Warriors - About a Maori family living in the ghetto of New Zealand. Pretty powerful movie.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Dog Soldiers isn't THAT obscure. Most horror fans know about it....



Yeah ? What did you think of it ?


----------



## Oujisama (Mar 4, 2009)

2:37, its an Australian film. I don't know how obscure it is, but I'm pretty sure it had a limited release even in Australia so most people in the US wouldn't know about it. It was quite interesting and emotionally disturbing. The film starts with a suicide occuring at 2:37 at a high school, and the film goes back to the beginning of the day and follows the lives of several teenagers whose lives are severely fucked up. You'd think one of these kids turns out to be the suicide victim, but theres a big twist at the end. Its really rather good...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## keiiya (Mar 4, 2009)

It's an old film but I liked And Soon the Darkness.
Another film which isn't as old is Pi.

I don't know many people that have seen either of them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2009)

Kovacs said:


> Yeah ? What did you think of it ?



Any werewolf movie that isn't a CGI whore is probably alright in my books. I'd probably rate it a 3/4-3.5/4........main flaw was that the characters were often bland and I generally couldn't tell them apart.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Thirteen Ghosts


Seriously, Chee?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2009)

I fucking love Versus, Volcano High, Sky High and Azumi.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2009)

Sky High was actually pretty good, I remember seeing that awhile ago.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you talking about the Japanese Sky High or the American one?(Oddly, the American one isnt a remake)........

Based on you listing Versus and Azumi, I presume it's the Japanese version since those 2 movies are directed by Ryuhei Kitamura.................


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Seriously, Chee?



rukia. 

You're so mean.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I fucking love Versus, Volcano High, Sky High and Azumi.



How are these obscure?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2009)

Because a lot of people might not be into Japanese movies?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2009)

They were obscure when I watched them years ago

Oh and Arahan and Election too, oh and Frivilous wife is fucking epic


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 5, 2009)

Part of it's where you're from and your generation I suppose. 

Red Rock West (Dennis Hopper, Nicolas Cage), good film that I don't know any personally have seen. Glengarry Glen Ross, if you can call a movie starring an oscar-nominated Al Pacino, Jack Lemmon, Kevin Spacey and Alec Baldwin obscure.. Return to Paradise (Vince Vaughn).


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2009)

Probably not obscure, just old, but I have a thing for kung-fu movies. Ninja Checkmate is my favorite. I thought Dynamite Warrior was pretty cool. The 36th Chamber of Shaolin is also another must see.


----------



## Even (Mar 5, 2009)

Returner. Not sure if it's obscure or not, but I don't think too many people know about it... Anyways, a Japanese sci-fi, which is a mixture of Terminator, E.T., the Matrix and a few other Hollywood blockbusters that manages to do very good on it's own


----------



## On and On (Mar 5, 2009)

VISITOR Q

it has people prostituting themselves, a woman lactating, creepy i*c*st, heroin, killing kids, a bunch of really terrible things happening in a hilariously creepy way.

it's a takashi miike film pek


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2009)

hate......visitor Q........want to kill it. I did review it though!(lotro gold)

I also reviewed Sky High....but dont remember the link......maybe maple story mesos


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not sure how obscure they are, but I really liked Chumscrubber and Elephant. Elephant is a little slow moving, but it's a really interesting look at a similar event to Columbine.


----------



## On and On (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm sure everyone knows of Amelie

And if you don't, watch it. If you're not somehow moved by the time you reach the end of the film you have no soul


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 5, 2009)

Elijah Snow said:


> I liked Wristcutters: A Love Story back when it was playing like nowhere, though I don't know anyone that's seen that movie.



I hated that movie, if that movie's purpose was to show that the (suicide)afterlife is a boring bland place, it did its job to goddamn well.

As for lesser known movies, the stuff by Harmony Korine. He wrote "Kids"... and "Gummo." That stupid piece of shit.


----------

